# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  "Öç renkli Bayrak Kürtlere hediyemdir"

## bozok

*BİR NAZİ SUBAYININ ANILARINDAN* 
*“üü RENKLİ BAYRAK KüRTLERE HEDİYEMDİR”* 



*22.09.2008 /yenidenergenekon.com*






**

*KIRMIZI ve YEşİL renkler, BEYAZ renk ile birlikte, Türk tarihinin derinliklerinden süzülerek gelmiş ve Osmanlı Devleti’nin sonuna kadar hükümranlık renkleri olarak kullanılmıştır. Kıyafetlerde ve sembollerde ise, bu üç renk bütün Türkiye’de bugün de çok yaygın olarak kullanılmaktadır.*

*Durum böyle iken, son yıllarda sarı, kırmızı ve yeşil üçlüsünün ülkemizde bölücülük simgesi olarak kullanıldığı hayretle görülmüştür.*

*Tabii, söz konusu üç rengin Türkiye’de bölücü bir terör örgütü tarafından bölücülüğün simgesi olarak takdim edilmiş olması, terör örgütünün bu renkleri nasıl bir araya getirdiği, neden bu renkleri benimsediği, nasıl benimsediği ve terörist bölücü çevrelerde bu renklerin ne zamandan beri kullanılmaya başladığına dair, zihinlerde birtakım soruların oluşmasına da neden olmuştur.*

*Elbette bizim zihnimiz de bu sorular ile meşguldü. Derken, günün birinde, belki de yayınlayanlarının bile yaptıkları işin pek farkına varmadan yayınladıkları, bir NAZİ Subayı’na ait anılar, bizim zihnimizdeki soruların cevaplarını ortaya koyuverdi.*
*Söz konusu anılar, Yeni Ufuk Gazetesi’nin 18 ve 19 Haziran 1997 tarihli nüshalarında, “Kuzey Irak’ta Bir Nazi: Hitler’in Petrol İçin, Kürt Devleti Pazarlığı” ve “Almanların Bitmeyen Kürt İlgisi” başlıklarıyla yayınlandı. Anılar, Godfried Johannes Müller adlı bir Nazi subayına aitti.*

*Anıların ele aldığı konu kısaca şöyledir:*

*22 Haziran 1941′de Almanya, üçbuçuk milyon askerle Sovyetler Birliği’ne saldırdığında, Hitler ordularının hayati ihtiyacı olan petrol, bu ülke topraklarından sağlanmaya başlanmıştır. üünkü, daha önce ele geçirilmiş olan Romanya’daki petrol yatakları ile Almanya’daki kömür madenleri, Hitler Almanyası için hem verimsiz hem de yetersizdir.*

*üte yandan, Alman orduları kısa bir süre sonra Sovyet topraklarından çekilmek mecburiyetinde kalınca, petrol sıkıntısı daha ileri boyutlarda hissedilmeye başlar. Bu sırada, istihbarat subayı Godfried Johannes Müller ve arkadaşları, Almanya’nın yeni petrol kaynakları bulması gerektiği inancıyla kafa yormaktadırlar. Akıllarına, şeyh Mahmud Berzenci ve Molla Mustafa Barzani’nin Kuzey Irak’ta İngilizler’e karşı ayaklanma istekleri gelir (o sırada Irak İngiliz yönetimi altındaydı) ve Kuzey Irak’a dikkatlerini çevirirler. Bu, İngilizlerin kontrolündeki zengin petrol kaynaklarına, yani Kerkük ve Musul petrollerine yönelmek demektir.*

*Müller, düşüncelerini bir raporla Adolf Hitler’e aktarmak imkanı bulur.*

*Raporunda, Kuzey Irak’ı ve burada yaşayan aşiretleri iyi tanıdığını ve izin verilmesi durumunda bölgeye giderek burada, İngilizler’e karşı bir Kürt ayaklanmasını örgütleyebileceğini bildirir.*

*Müller, Kürtler’in İngilizler’e düşman olduğunu; burada başlayacak bir ayaklanma ile hem petrol kaynaklarına sahip olunabileceğini hem de ayaklanmanın İran’daki Kürt bölgesine sıçraması durumunda, Alman ordusunun Kafkaslardan, Sovyetler’e karşı ikinci bir cephe açma şansı bulacağını belirtir. Ayaklanma sırasında elverişli bir yere havaalanı inşa edilebileceği ve Alman paraşütçülerinin bu sayede bölgeye daha rahat ulaşabileceği de raporda yer alıyordu.*

*Hitler, Müller’in raporunu okuyunca keyiflenir ve “ivedi” kaydıyla raporu Genelkurmay Başkanı Wilhelm Kietel’e havale eder. Kietel de planın derhal uygulamaya geçirilmesini emreder.*

*Müller vakit geçirmeden Kuzey Irak’a havadan inecek ekibi oluşturmaya ve gerekli malzemeyi derlemeye başlar. O, grubunu Arapça, Farsça ve Kürtçeyi iyi bilenlerden oluşturmak istemektedir.*
*Nitekim, grubun üyelerinden biri olan Hofman, Orta Doğu uzmanı idi ve Tahran’da da üniversite hocalığı yapmıştı.*

*Bir diğeri, Orta Doğu’yu çok iyi bilen Konechin adında Polonya kökenli bir subaydı.*

*Ama bu ekibin, söz konusu harekat için bir Kürd’e de ihtiyacı vardı. Kuzey Irak’ı ve Kürt aşiretlerini iyi bilen, bölgede düşmanlıkları olmayan biri seçilmeliydi. Sonunda, aranan vasıflarda biri bulunur. Bu zat, Nafi Remzi Reşid’dir.*

*Reşid, Kuzey Irak’ın büyük aşiretlerinden birine mensuptur, Amerika Birleşik Devletleri’nde öğrenim görmüştür.*

*Müller, Nafi Remzi Reşid ile İstanbul’da tanışır. Bu yıllar Alman casuslarının Türkiye’de cirit attıkları yıllardır. O, planının Remzi tarafından bilinmesinde sakınca olmayan yanlarını ona heyecanla anlatır.*

*Sonunda ikisi, Kuzey Irak petrolüne karşılık o bölgede bağımsız bir Kürt devleti kurmak şartıyla anlaşırlar. Buna göre Kuzey Irak Kürtleri Almanlara petrol verecek, bunun karşılığında da, İngilizler bölgeden kovulunca burada bir Kürt devleti kurulacaktı.*

*Bundan sonra Müller ve ekibi Almanya’nın dağlık bölgelerinde eğitime başlarlar. Hazırlıklar bitince de o sırada Almanların işgalinde bulunan Kırım’a gidip buradan bir uçak ile Kuzey Irak’a geçerek paraşütle Hakurk vadisine ineceklerdir.*

*1943 yılı Haziran ayında bir gece vakti, Kürt giysileri giyen ve sahte Irak kimlikleri taşıyan Almanlar, Remzi ile birlikte Karadeniz semalarından geçip Kuzey Irak’a ulaşırlar. Hemen Remzi’nin ailesinin ve aşiretinin bulunduğu Erbil şehrine gitmeye karar verirler.*

*İngiliz devriyelerinin kontrolündeki yerlerden geçerek Erbil yakınlarındaki Kasr-ı Atevlaha bölgesine ulaşmayı başarırlar. Burası Remzi’nin aşiretinin kontrolü altındadır. Ne var ki, aşiretin önde gelenleri Almanlara yardım etmeyeceklerini söylerler. üünkü, İngiliz istihbarat birimleri harekattan, daha başlamadan önce haberdar olmuşlardır ve Almanları Erbil civarında aramaktadırlar. Artık yapılabilecek fazla bir şey kalmamıştır. Bu defa Kuzey Irak’tan kaçış planları yapmaya başlarlar.*

*Ancak, başlarına konan 1000 dinar ödülü almak isteyen bir Kürt tarafından ihbar edilerek yakalanırlar, tutuklanırlar. ünce Bağdad’a, oradan da Mısır’a götürülerek sorgulanırlar. Ağır işkenceler gören Remzi aklını yitirir. Müller’in esareti ise 1947′de sona erer ve Almanya’ya döner. Kendi ülkesinde de bir süre tutuklu kaldıktan sonra serbest bırakılır. Müller, tutuklu kaldığı sırada bir İngiliz subayından, Londra’nın bu operasyonu, harekete geçmelerinden iki hafta önce haber aldığını öğrenir. Müller’e göre Kırım’dan bindikleri uçağın pilotu da İngiliz ajanıydı.*

*Yukarıda özet olarak anlattığımız olaylar zinciri içerisinde, konumuz olan “üç renkli bayrak” olayına gelince, bununla ilgili ayrıntıyı, maceracılıktan Nazi istihbarat subaylığına geçmiş olan Godfried Johannes Müller’in ağzından dinleyelim:*

*“O sırada Molla Mustafa Barzani ve şeyh Mahmud Berzenci’nin İngilizlere karşı ayaklanma düşünceleri vardı. Bunlar ayaklandıktan sonra biz de petrolleri Alman ordusuna gönderebilecektik. Ayaklanma başladıktan sonra, Alman ordusu Kürtlere yardım edecekti. Orada bir havaalanı yapılacaktı. Buraya gelen paraşüt birliği ile Bakü önlerindeki Alman ordusu daha da güçlendirilecekti. Böylece hem Kuzey Irak petrollerine hem de Bakü petrollerine daha rahat ulaşacaktık”.*

*Kendisine, “Remzi ile birbirinize ihanet etmeme konusunda yemin ettiğinizi anlattınız. Siz, Alman bayrağı üzerine, Remzi de Kürt bayrağı üzerine yemin etmiş. Kürt bayrağının öyküsünü anlatır mısınız?”*

*şeklindeki bir soru üzerine ise Müller, anılan bayrak ve renkler hakkında şunları söylemektedir:*

*“Berlin’den hareket etmeden önce ilk eşime, Kürtlerin bir sembole ihtiyacı olduğunu söyledim. Operasyondan önce Remzi ile, birbirimize ihanet etmeyeceğimize ve hep sadık kalacağımıza dair yemin ediyorduk. Ben, Alman bayrağına el basarak yemin ettim. Remzi’nin ise el basacak bir bayrağı yoktu. Bu sırada aklımıza geldi. En güzel renkler kırmızı, yeşil ve beyazdı bana göre. Kürt bayrağındaki renkler Kürtlere yakışır renkler olmalıydı. Bayraktaki kırmızı, yeşil ve beyaz renkleri bu düşünceden yola çıkarak koydum… Remzi ile birlikte şekillendirdik bu bayrağı. Bayrak benim Kürtlere en büyük hediyemdir. Uçaktan atlarken yanımızda bu bayraklar da vardı. Sonra onları buldular. Ama güzel olan, unutulmadı. Başkaları da kullandı”.*

*Evet, Nazi istihbarat subayı Godfried Johannes Müller’in Kuzey Irak macerası dolayısıyla Kürt bayrağı konusunda söyledikleri kısaca bunlardır.*

*şimdi, bu macerayı öğrendikten ve Müller’in bayrak ve renkler hakkında söylediklerini dinledikten sonra, aşağıdaki hususlara da mutlaka işaret etmeliyim.*

*a - Görüldüğü gibi Almanya’nın Kuzey Irak’la daha doğrusu Kürtlerle ilgisi, aslında bölgenin petrol zenginliğine olan bir ilgidir. Ekonomik ve buna bağlı siyasal çıkar hesapları sonucu ortaya çıkan bir ilgidir. Hiç süphe edilmemelidir ki bugün de başta Almanların bölücü terör örgütünün kendi ülkesindeki teşkilatları olmak üzere, ülkemizdeki bölücü hareketlerle ilgilenmesinin altında yatan gerçek de aynı gerçektir. Yani, adam Kuzey Irak petrolüne, o arada Bakü petrolüne göz dikecek ve bunlardan öyle veya böyle çıkar elde etmek için bölge insanları üzerinde oyunlar oynayacak.*
*Aslında Almanların II. Dünya Savaşı yılları ile sınırlı kalmayıp, günümüzde de sergilenmekte olan bu tip oyunları, bölgede ekonomik ve siyasal çıkar peşinde olan bütün dış güçlerin gizli veya açık politikalarının ana etkenini oluşturmaktadır. ülkemizde yıllardır kan dökmekte olan bölücü terörü öyle veya böyle, açık veya kapalı kışkırtıp, besleyenler de işte bu mihraklardır.*

*b - Nazi subayı Müller acaba gerçekten kırmızı, yeşil ve beyaz renkler üçlüsünden oluşan bir Kürt bayrağını, söylediği gibi kendiliğinden mi düşünmüştür, yoksa; yukarıdan beri kaynaklara dayanarak açıkça ortaya koyduğumuz üzere, tarihi Türk geleneğindeki beyaz, kırmızı, yeşil (ve sarı) tercihinden mi herhangi bir şekilde etkilenmiş veya esinlenmiştir?* 

*üünkü,*

*Birinci Dünya Savaşı başta olmak üzere Almanya ile Osmanlı Devleti arasındaki sıkı ilişkiler ve işbirlikleri, söz konusu yeşil, kırmızı ve beyaz renkler üçlüsünün alınarak “Kürt bayrağı” adı altında bir araya getirilmiş olmasında, Osmanlılardan esinlenilmiş olması ihtimali çok kuvvetlidir.*

*c - Görüldüğü gibi Müller’in hazırladığı ilk Kürt bayrağı kırmızı, yeşil ve beyaz renklerden oluşmakta olup, meydana getiriliş yılı da 1943′tür. Demek ki bu tarihe kadar Kuzey Irak’ta da dünyanın başka herhangi bir yerinde de bir Kürt bayrağı olmamıştır. Değilse Müller’in Remzi için bir bayrak uydurması söz konusu bile olmayacaktı.*

*d - Daha sonraları, muhtemelen yine Müller gibi birileri, bu bayrağın renklerinden yeşil ve kırmızının yanına, beyazı değil sarıyı alarak bir bayrak biçimine getirmişler ve bölücü terör örgütünün eline tutuşturu vermişlerdir. Terör örgütü de, benimsediği Marksist ideolojinin sembolü olan orak-çekiç ile veya kızıl yıldız ile bu renkleri kullanarak ülkemizde bir bölücülük simgesi gibi ortaya çıkarmıştır. Bu tip bir bölücülük simgesinin ortaya çıkışı ise 1943′ten epeyce sonra ve ancak 1970′li yıllardır. Yani, sarı, kırmızı ve yeşil renklerden oluşan bir bayrağı hükümranlık bayrağı ve devlet başkanlığı forsu olarak kullanan Osmanlı Devleti’nin yıkılmasından yaklaşık 50 yıl sonra.*

*e - Hatta daha sonraları, Kuzey Irak’taki bazı Kürt grupları da, muhtemelen bölücü terör örgütünün etkisinde kalarak, bayraklarını sarı, kırmızı ve yeşil renklerden oluşacak tarzda düzenlemişlerdir. Bunlar, bu üç rengi enlemesine üç geniş şerit halinde yan yana getirdikten sonra, ortada bulunan sarı şeridin tam ortasına bir de beyaz güneş şekli koymak suretiyle, dört renkli yeni bir şekil meydana getirmişlerdir. Böylece bir anlamda Nazi subayı Müller’in bayrağı ile bölücü terör örgütünün bayrağı, tek bir şekilde birleştirilmiştir.*

*f - Görüldüğü gibi bu oluşumların hepsi, nihayet kırk-elli yıllık bir geçmişin oluşumlarıdır. Yani, Türk tarihinin başlangıcından beri milli semboller olarak ve daima milli birlik ve beraberliğimizin simgesi olarak kullanılmış olan sarı, kırmızı ve yeşil renkler, bir bölücü terör örgütünün elinde, bölcülüğe alet edilmek istenmiştir.*

*g - İşin bir başka yanına gelince, maalesef Türk halkı, sarı, kırmızı ve yeşil renklerin bizim tarihimizde oynadığı rolü tamamen unutmuştu. Oysa, söz konusu renklerin Türk tarihindeki anlam ve öneminin, hiç değilse eğitim ve kültür programlarımız aracılığıyla unutturulmaması gerekirdi. Ama, maalesef bunları unutmuş olan halkımız, söz konusu renklerden oluşan böyle bir bayrağı görünce, bunu bölücülüğün bir simgesi gibi öğrendi ve her yerde ona göre tavır almaya veya tepki göstermeye başladı. Hatta, başta tarihi mehter takımımızın renkleri olmak üzere, pek çok yerde bu üç rengi yan yana getirmemeye veya birlikte kullanmamaya özen gösterir oldu.*
*Halbuki bu tavır fevkalade yanlıştır.*
*Sarı, kırmızı ve yeşil renkler, gerek ayrı ayrı, gerekse ve özellikle üçü bir arada, bizim tarihimiz boyunca milli anlamlara sembol yaptığımız renklerdir. Anadolu halkının pek çoğunun milli giysilerinde bugün de üçünü bir arada kullanmaya düşkün olduğu renklerdir.*

*Bunları günümüzde de gelecekte de en geniş biçimde ve her yerde kullanmaya devam etmemiz gerekmektedir. Aksi bir tutum, bölücülerin amaçlarına göre hareket etmek olacaktır. O bakımdan, Osmanlı Devleti’nde devlet başkanlığı bandosu demek olan ve o yüzden devlet başkanlığı renkleri olan sarı, kırmızı ve yeşil renkli kıyafetlerden oluşan tarihi Mehter Takımlarında başta olmak üzere, gerek tarihi filmlerde gerekse tarihi ve kültürel geleneklerimizin gerektirdiği her yerde mutlaka kullanılmalıdır.*

*Böylece, bu renklerin bölücülüğün değil, tam aksine milli birlik ve beraberliğin renkleri olduğu önem ve özenle vurgulanmalıdır.*

*Burada, şuna da önemle işaret etmeliyim ki, biz toplum olarak bir zamanlar, milli bayramlarımızdan olan Nevruz’u unutulmaya terkettik. Derken birileri bunu alıp Kürt bayramı diye takdim etmeye ve Nevruz’u bölücülüğe alet etmeye kalkıştılar. Tıpkı onun gibi, sarı, kırmızı ve yeşilin tarih boyunca bizde hükümdarlık renkleri olduğunu da unuttuk. Yine hemen birileri bunları alıp, bunlardan sözde bayraklar yaparak bölücülük simgesi yapmaya kalktı.*

*Bu iki olay bize, milli kültür geleneklerini, yani kültürel geçmişinin bir takım değerlerini unutmuş veya ihmal etmiş olan toplumların bu yüzden ne gibi acılar ve sıkıntılar yaşayabileceğini yaşayarak göstermiştir. Dileğim, bundan yeterli dersi çıkarmamızdır. şüphe yok ki, bu değerlere en geniş şekilde yeniden sahip çıkmamız, bölücülerin heveslerini kursaklarında bırakacak ve milli birlik ve beraberliğimizin pekiştirilmesine büyük katkılar sağlayacaktır.*


*Prof. Dr. Reşat GENü*

*Atatürk Kültür, Dil ve Tarih Yüksek Kurumu Eski Başkanı*

*...*

----------

